# health care



## chazlaney (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi to all. It is our intention to retire to Paphos. I have a transplanted kidney that requires plenty of medication. Some of it very expensive. Does the health care system in Cyprus cater for such things for expats ? any help would be wonderful. Thanx


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

chazlaney said:


> Hi to all. It is our intention to retire to Paphos. I have a transplanted kidney that requires plenty of medication. Some of it very expensive. Does the health care system in Cyprus cater for such things for expats ? any help would be wonderful. Thanx


AFAIK, if you get a european helath card you're entitled to free healthcare anywhere in the EU, since you're retired in the UK (I assume?) then the NHS pays for your care.

This is re cost. Now, I have no idea what the public hospitals are like in Cyprus and whether you'd have to travel to bigger citiew for treatment. Hope someone who knows will be along soon.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

chazlaney said:


> Hi to all. It is our intention to retire to Paphos. I have a transplanted kidney that requires plenty of medication. Some of it very expensive. Does the health care system in Cyprus cater for such things for expats ? any help would be wonderful. Thanx


As regards your specific requirements you will need to contact a specialist at the local public hospital. However as a general guidance to the healthcare here


*Temporary visitors – tourists*

*EHIC* – European Health Insurance Card has replaced the E111 Application forms available through Post Offices in UK and some GP surgeries. Allow 6 weeks for delivery.

The EHIC gives a UK citizen healthcare cover in a state hospital in any EU country at the same standard as a citizen of that country. But is not an entitlement to private healthcare, and it will not pay for repatriation back to UK (Travel insurance is recommended to any one travelling outside UK)

Permanent residents are not entitled to use the EHIC to obtain state healthcare in Cyprus

*Permanent Residents not in receipt of a UK State Pension*

Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 

*Permanent Residents in Receipt of a UK State Pension *

Prior to leaving the UK obtain an S1 (formally E121) from:

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
United Kingdom

(Although both health forms have the same number they are different forms)

As of 1 May 2010, the UK is now responsible for issuing the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to UK pensioners resident in other EU countries. (Contact Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 for an application form, if you have not been sent one with your S1)

Health Requirements for residency (UK State Pensioners only) – immigration may insist that you also have private insurance; this is not necessary and is against the EU COUNCIL REGULATION (EC) No 1408/71 directive.


----------

